# Eddie's Fixes



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

This thread shall be dedicated to tutorials regarding fixes that are commonly told. My initial idea was to make linkt to the posts and put them in my signature. It will grow bigger as I get more ideas. :grin:


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

*Windows XP Repair*

This tutorial will guide you through running a Windows XP Repair. Click a thumbnail to enlarge it in a separate window. Before we begin, here is some information you may need to know before continuing:


A Windows Repair does not alter or delete your documents.
A Windows Repair does not alter or delete any programs you have installed.
A Windows Repair will not get rid of active spyware and malware infections.
A Windows Repair will likely not get rid of a computer virus.
A Windows Repair *will* ask you for your CD-Key upon installation.
A Windows Repair will *not* ask you to activate Windows if your copy of Windows has already been activated.
A Windows Repair does the following:

Deletes the Windows folder on the specified installation.
Copies setup and essential files into a *new* Windows folder.
Restarts the computer.
Erases all Windows related registry entries, not altering any other entries or keys.
Searches for hardware and sets-up necessary drivers.
Installs entire Windows system including stock programs such as Outlook Express, Windows Media Player, etc.
Rebuilds the entire Windows registry
Restarts the computer.
Set's up general user settings (via Welcome Wizard)

The following steps will guide you through the repair process of Windows XP. I will be using Microsoft Windows XP Professional Corporate with SP2:


Boot off of the Windows XP CD by having the CD inserted before the system starts-up. If your computer does not give you the prompt in Figure 1a, you will need to follow the steps below. *When you get the prompt, press any key on the keyboard.*

_Figure 1a:_



*a.* If your POST gives you the option to "Boot from CD", "Enter Boot Menu" or words to that effect, press the respective key to start that function. Entering the boot menu will give you a screen similar to that in Figure 1b. In either case, select the option to boot from an "ATAPI device" or "CD-ROM Drive".

_Figure 1b:_


*b.* If you do not have that option, enter your BIOS setup program by pressing its key on the keyboard. It is usually shown during post as "Press -- to Enter Setup" or words to that effect. For a good list of keys to press, view this post by Zazula.
*c.* Once you have entered BIOS, browse around for a setting called "Boot Order" or "Boot Sequence" and use the keys (usually shown on the bottom) to change the boot order to the CD first, the Floppy (if applicable) second, the hard drive third and any network boot options last. If you have a system with predefined values, just make sure that the CD Drive boots before the Hard Drive and that Network Boot is after the hard drive. Figure 1c shows where my boot settings are.

_Figure 1c:_


*d.* After you restart your computer, you should be able to boot off of the CD.​
Windows setup will detect your CD-Drive and show the screen in Figure 2.

_Figure 2:_

Windows setup will begin loading drivers needed to install Windows and show the screen in Figure 3.

_Figure 3:_

Windows will present you with the option to start setup, run recovery console or quit as shown in Figure 4. *Press [Enter] to continue setup.*

_Figure 4:_

Windows setup will present you with the EULA in Figure 5. *Accept it by pressing [F8]*

_Figure 5:_

Windows will search for installations of Windows using the screen in Figure 6.

_Figure 6:_

All of your installations will be listed in a screen similar to the one in Figure 7. *Press [R] to begin the repair process.*

_Figure 7:_

Windows setup will analyze the hard drive and begin deleting the existing files shown in the screen in Figure 8.

_Figure 8:_

*
This post continues below... Click here to go to the next section....*http://www.techsupportforum.com/show...68&postcount=3


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

*Windows XP Repair (continued)*


Windows will then begin copying the essential files needed for the rest of setup shown in Figure 9.

_Figure 9:_

Windows setup will create the initial configuration files and save them as in Figure 10.

_Figure 10:_

You will be prompted to restart the PC as in Figure 11. *Press [Enter] to restart the computer.*

_Figure 11:_

Allow the computer to start-up without intervention. You will be greeted by the Windows XP spash for just a second; shown in Figure 12.

_Figure 12:_

Windows GUI setup will begin, loading files from the CD in the background as shown in Figure 13.

_Figure 13:_

Windows setup will begin analyzing your hardware and installing any drivers available. This is shown in Figure 14.

_Figure 14:_

Next, you will be presented with the option to select regional settings as in Figure 15. *Set what you wish and click Next to continue.*

_Figure 15:_

Next, you must enter your product key per your system or Windows documentation. *Type in your key and click next.* This is shown in Figure 16.

_Figure 16:_

Windows setup will install the network with default settings. *If it does not, just click next to accept the defaults.* The network install is shown in Figure 17.

_Figure 17:_

Windows setup will finalize copies of the files and verify that all of the files are present in Figure 18.

_Figure 18:_


*This post continues below... Click here to go to the next section.*


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

*Windows XP Repair (continued)*


Windows setup will install the start menu items as shown in Figure 19.

_Figure 19:_

Windows will begin rebuilding the registry as seen in Figure 20.

_Figure 20:_

Windows will finish writing registry values and save the remainder of settings to the hard drive as shown in Figure 21. Windows will also delete its temporary files and restart.

_Figure 21:_

Windows will restart and show its splash screen with "Please Wait". This is shown is Figure 22.

_Figure 22:_

You can now complete the Welcome Wizard to your own preferences. The Welcome Wizard is shown below in Figure 23.

_Figure 23:_


You have now successfully completed a Windows Repair.


----------



## tuarim (Aug 21, 2006)

The Windows Repair will change one thing. If you use Outlook Express and it was configured with a password (even if you never had to type it in), you will need to re-enter it when Windows is repaired. According to Microsoft's own site, if the password is lost, there is no retrieving the emails in the folders you previously had. 

Found out the hard way when a system needed to have that done and I had to scramble to find a password with my supervisor installed on it 2 years ago!! Oh Joy!!!

Sean


----------



## wishful (Sep 8, 2005)

laboye said:


> Windows setup will install the start menu items as shown in Figure 19.
> 
> Question for you Laboye -
> 
> I run Win 98 2nd. edition. Will your fix work on mine also? :wave:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Data loss occurs after you reinstall, repair, or upgrade Windows XP*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showpost.php?p=623545&postcount=2


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The repair should retain the existing users along with their private data.

@wishful: No, Windows 98 does not have a procedure like this, but you may be able to reinstall it like normal without a format.


----------



## nathansdad04 (Oct 12, 2006)

I tried the repair....I get to a black screen that says
Microsoft Windows XP Recovery Console
The Recovery Console provides system repair and recovery functionality.
Type EXIT to quit the recovery Console and restart the computer
C:\>


What do I type here?


----------



## nathansdad04 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok...I get to the part where it counts down to restart...when I let it restart it boots from the CD again and the process starts all over again,,,,should I remove the XP CD before it starts to restart? then do I reinsert the disc?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day nathansdad04,

Just to jump in here, the computer _will _reboot a couple of times, just sit back and relax, and it will take you to the next step.
It needs to reboot to load the drivers and files properly.
The important thing is _do not_ do anything...leave the cd in as well.


----------



## nathansdad04 (Oct 12, 2006)

It worked...laptop is working well again...thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

nathansdad04 said:


> It worked...laptop is working well again...thanks



That's Great News!!:sayyes: :4-clap:

I take it now all your issues have no been resolved...correct?


----------



## asieg33 (Nov 21, 2006)

*repaired windows lost ide drives....*

Help
repaired windows as per instructions. Everything went as expected,but I had to register due to hardware upgrades.
But, I have 2 sata and 2 ide drives.
bios shows all 4 drives, but windows does not show the ide drives.
Also could not repair netframe 2.0 due to failure of windows installer to install itself.
how do I get my ide drives back?
and netframe?
also scrolling in mozilla kinda sucks (CHOPPY)

thanks guys


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Perhaps we should stick this thread.


----------



## asieg33 (Nov 21, 2006)

*ide drives*

Thanks anyway 

figured it out

ide system drivers did not install with repair


----------



## manesh (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Windows XP Repair (continued)*



laboye said:


> Windows setup will install the start menu items as shown in Figure 19.
> 
> _Figure 19:_
> 
> ...


I am using a Toshiba A30 satelite with XP Home edition. I am not a computer expert, just a user. Could you please explain the procedure for repair in windows XP Home edition?
Thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The problem with this usually is that manufacturers supply you with a disk for restoring the laptop to the factory state but not an actual Windows XP disk. For the most part, you can't do a repair install without buying a new Windows XP retail disk.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Wonderful artical, I'd reccomend we sticky this !


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great guide, but isn't laboye's article 1 year old? I also think it should be a sticky (after fixing a few graphic glitches). Anyway - it shouldn't be an ordinary thread.


----------



## manesh (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi guys, Can anybody tell me how can I repair , Wndows XP home edition in a Toshiba computer.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You are probably going to need to run a repair install with another Windows XP disk. You can go and buy one or borrow one and use your product key.


----------

